# Owb holster for a Beretta 84Fs



## Wizard91 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I'm looking to purchase a owb holster for my Beretta 84FS and I found an older Bianchi #19AL and need to know if it will fit my gun ? I have done a search on multiple sites and all I find is a model 19L. Does anyone know what the A before the L means ? I'm open for suggestions on other brand holsters if you could recommend any.
Thank you


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I have an OWB Bulldog that is convertable. I believe its an FSN-20 for my 84F. This one has the pouch for an extra mag on it and fits a PPK and similar autos.

The size they recommended was too big, so I tried a smaller one which worked great.

Your LGS should be able to help you get the best size, as you can bring your pistol in to actually fit it.

Remember to ask them how they want you to bring the firearm in - Most want it empty and in a case if possible.


----------

